# Antena wifi para celular



## DavidMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola veran tengo una Nintendo DS estropeada, la desarme y tiene una pequeña antena wifi y un modulo wifi, mi pregunta es podriaconectar esa antena wifi a mi Nokia 5230 y despues hacer un programa para que la detectase y asi poder tener wifi en mi movil?

Esta es la antena y el modulo de la DS




SALUDOS!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sí, si solucionas como se las arreglará el celular para tratar la info recolectada por el modulo de radio.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 14, 2011)

perdona Ferdinando12 pero no te entendi muy bien


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2011)

Pues la respuesta sería; "Si pero no, que va a ser que no"

En teoría todo se puede conectar a todo, osea si
El la práctica tendrías que encontrar la información para hacer la conexión física y entenderla (difícil), luego hacerla lo que dependiendo del caso puede estar entre muy difícil e imposible.
Después necesitas un driver software que dependiendo del caso puede estar muy difícil o imposible, mas bien lo segundo.
Osea, si quieres un teléfono con wifi compra uno que de segunda mano están reventados.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 14, 2011)

ok gracias Scooter pero yo queria tener wifi por mis propios metodos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2011)

Si, es muy bonito de pensar pero nada práctico de ejecutar


----------



## sk8erpunkd (May 29, 2012)

el conector que tiene el cable es identico al que tienen los routers y los celulares, por tanto esa antena ha de ser similar a la del celular, puede variar la ganancia, pero no en gran escala


----------



## Scooter (May 29, 2012)

Es que está mal el título, el móvil no tiene WiFi de ninguna clase.


----------



## DavidMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

por eso mismo queria probar a  hacer yo el modulo wifi, pero ya no tengo ese movil, lo destroce XD ahora tengo un samsung Galaxy Mini que va de perlas :9

Salu2


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

Si al final te das cuenta que aunque suena bonito se vuelve bastante frustrante intentar encontrar informacion de como se maneja, a mi paso lo mismo con una impresora HP tambien traia un modulo wifi en una pequeña tarjetita con 6 pines perfectamente encajables en mi protoboard, pero por mas que intente buscar informacion sobre la tarjeta nomas no di, y como los vivos de HP le borraron la matricula a los integrados pues menos puede dar con algo, en fin muy frustrado mejor tire la tarjeta para no volver a verla


----------



## Scooter (Jun 4, 2012)

Con 6 pines seguramente sería SPI = 4 lineas + 2 alimentación. Pero luego viene todo lo demás; y sin una buena información es imposible en la práctica. Si ya hablamos se soldarla a un celular sin comentarios.


----------

